# Servlet Filter und HttpServletRequest



## mad-din (6. Okt 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich versuche mir gerade einen Filter zu schreiben, der die URL analysiert. Die Methode doFilter() hat als Parameter ja einmal ServletRequest. Ich bräuchte aber HttpServletRequest, damit ich auf die Methode request.getPathInfo() zugreifen kann. Dazu frage ich ab, ob das Objekt request eine Instanz von HttpServletRequest ist:


```
if (request instanceof HttpServletRequest) {
			System.out.println("is of type HttpServletRequest");
			System.out.println( ((HttpServletRequest)request).getPathInfo());
		} else {
			System.out.println("is not of type HttpServletRequest");
		}
```

Das funktioniert auch und angeblich ist das Objekt auch eine Instanz von HttpServletRequest, dennoch liefert die Methode getPathInfo() immer NULL. Kann sich das jemand erklären? Der Filter wird derzeit auf /* gemappt, so dass er bei jedem Request ausgeführt wird. Egal, was ich nun aufrufe, die Methode gibt immer NULL zurück.

Danke & viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## maki (6. Okt 2008)

Was ist mit getRequestURI()?


----------



## mad-din (6. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Super, danke! Damit sollte es klappen 

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------

